# TTC naturally which vits/foods will help?



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there
We had  successful ICSI in  Feb 2008 our daughter is now 22 months and we would love another. We have not been using contraception since her birth so chances of a natural BFP are unlikely but we have decided to actively TTC just in case! My mind appears to have gone blank regarding what things we can do to increase our chances. We are taking his and her pre natal vits but that is all. We are going to give up alcohol and try and eat more heathily. Does anyone have any other suggestions or suggest where I can find out more? I really cant remember all the things we did before! I seem to remember brazil nuts?! We are also using pre seed lubricant. Our main problem is male factor although my FSH levels were slightly raised when last tested.
Thanks for any help
frang


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi hun

Why not have a look here - most things are covered.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Good luck.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Frances,

We got a natural BFP after trying for about 10 years.I am now 18 weeks pregnant. We have male factor, low count, motility and morphology. I am a poor responder and hardly ever got any eggs and high FSH. we had 9 ICSI´s before we finally got a BFP with our son and now this natural BFP out of the blue.

What we did was to use preseed and an "instead cup". We did the deed on day 13 of my cycle then I had ovulation pains on day 14 all day so did the deed that night as well. I had heard with male factor to only get jiggy every 2 or so days but because I felt the ovulation pains I thought we should have another go even though it was 2 days in a row.  
My ovulation pains was on the left side so I was lying on my left side that night to help the sperm to find the egg and it obviously worked.

We stopped taking vits when i got pregnant with Ds in 2008 and hadn´t started taking any when trying for this one. Plus DH has been having fairly hot baths pretty much every day since Ds was born. I was only taking fish oils and folic acid but nothing else.
DH wasn´t even on a multi vitamin.

We used to take pycnogenol when trying for DS, quite a high dose for DH as they´re supposed to be good for swimmers. Q10, spirulina, selenium is also good. 
I can´t seem to remember what else we were taking, amazing how quickly you forget.

good luck!!
Love/Ophelia


----------

